# Iwagumi tank



## hardcastle.scott (Jan 11, 2017)

Hi all, I'm very new to the planted aquarium and have just passed the 10 week mark with my attempt at an Iwagumi planted setup with HC Cuba, glossostigma and crystalwort. I've got a few red cherry shrimp to help with the algae. Initially I struggled with varying elements such as CO2 rates, LED light levels and types, substrates, algae, etc. I think it's finally under control now with the right balance of each. Apart from maintaining the tank where do you go after this....? I can't help but want to add fish and more plants, but I know this defeats the purpose of this type of aquascape. Any simple suggestions to progress this project a little further would be appreciated.

Setup includes:
- 2ft tank
- Eheim 2217 filter for good circulation
- ADA Aquasoil
- Pressurised CO2 with glass diffuser at about 2 bubbles per sec
- Aquaone Ecoglo 2ft LED light with only white LEDs on (blue off), plus
- Aquaone Plantglo 2ft LED light with only half of LEDs on ( this was the only combination of lighting that I found promoted growth with limited algae)
- 1ml Seachem flourish comprehensive per week
- weekly 30% water change

I've stopped using N,P,K fertilisers until needed, as algae was out of control. Any suggestions welcome....thanks for reading.

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

Nice carpet! Do you have another stone left? Iwagumi means odd number of stones. Three Would be better than two. Maybe buy a drop checker to keep up with the CO2 more easy?


----------



## hardcastle.scott (Jan 11, 2017)

Nigel95 said:


> Nice carpet! Do you have another stone left? Iwagumi means odd number of stones. Three Would be better than two. Maybe buy a drop checker to keep up with the CO2 more easy?




Thanks Nigel95- good point on the stones? Yes, I've got a few more I can add. Drop checker is hidden in the corner..well spotted though, that's it's not in the pic.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Anorea (Jun 2, 2016)

Looks pretty!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## dukydaf (Dec 27, 2004)

Welcome to the forum scott. You got some great plant growth. I can see many people doing a double take when they read you are very new with planted tanks.

What comes next ? The HC carpet might need a clean and trim, you get angry when you try and get riccia from all the other plants. You can also play with the rocks until satisfied and then take a photo. After this you start again with a new hardscape and/or new plants. This is the way an aquarist progresses, practice. 

I would say the top right balanced rock and come down on the glosso and lean a little right so as to unite the two rock islands. At the moment there is no continuation between the two. A bunch of smaller rocks would also help. 

Regards, 
Duky


----------



## hardcastle.scott (Jan 11, 2017)

dukydaf said:


> Welcome to the forum scott. You got some great plant growth. I can see many people doing a double take when they read you are very new with planted tanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Thanks Duky, some great suggestions. While some of my plants have grown reasonably well, im starting to realise the aquascaping technique relies on more than just this, and the terrain, rock placements and arrangements of all elements is an acquired talent.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

nice


----------

